# Need some work done on my boat



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

I need a few things done to my boat, 

Lowrance (GPS,Fishfinder,sonar) installed

4 rod holders Drilled and installed

CB radio

extra battery (I have the storage box)

I have all the equipment I just dont have the time.

Where would you take it. We live in Pensacola


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

SORRY I POSTED THIS IN THE WRONG PLACE.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I can do it for you,, give me a call....:usaflag


----------

